# 1940Schwinn pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Big Fat Whitewalls (Jan 20, 2009)

You need to host your pictures at a site like photo bucket. http://photobucket.com/?link=topmenu


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 20, 2009)

go to the general forum and there is a sticky about posting pictures


----------

